# LR CC and LR5 with 2 different catalogs-HELP please



## UKnomad (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi, recently downloaded and started to use LR CC . This has created and is using Lightroom Catalog-2.ircat but my LR 5 catalog is still Lightroom 5 Catalog.ircat. 
The 'newer catalog has ALL my pictures whilst the LR 5 stopped updating when LR CC was downloaded.

How do I enable LR5 to use the same LR CC Catalog - Catalog -2 please?

I am mindful that should I stop using LR CC for some (unknown) reason I need to be able to return to using LR 5 having made sure it is kept up to date if that makes sense.

Many thanks!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 12, 2017)

Lightroom 5 and Lightroom CC cannot share the same catalog. The catalog structure was updated when you opened it in Lightroom CC, that's why a copy was made.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 12, 2017)

Johan, many thanks.
So.....if I discontinued LR CC the Catalog-2 would remain and I could direct LR 5 to use it?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 12, 2017)

UKnomad said:


> Johan, many thanks.
> So.....if I discontinued LR CC the Catalog-2 would remain and I could direct LR 5 to use it?



No, Lightroom 5 cannot use a Lightroom CC catalog.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 12, 2017)

There would only be one way to go back and at least not lose everything you did in Lightroom CC: In Lightroom CC select all the images you newly imported in Lightroom CC and choose 'Metadata - Save Metadata to Files'. Then start Lightroom 5 with its old catalog and import these images. Because you saved the metadata, Lightroom 5 will automatically pick up those edits that are compatible, and stuff like keywords and ratings. You will lose things like virtual copies, stacks, new collections you created in Lightroom CC, but at least it doesn't mean you have to start from scratch with all these images.


----------



## DGStinner (Feb 12, 2017)

You could, however, purchase the upgrade to Lr6 perpetual and use the same catalog as CC.  You would lose the CC specific features like mobile sync and dehaze.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 12, 2017)

Johan...thanks again - will keep a note of your reply just in case !  

Dave - Thank you - where would I find a price for the upgrade to LR 6 perpetual you mentioned?


----------



## DGStinner (Feb 12, 2017)

Products


----------



## clee01l (Feb 12, 2017)

UKnomad said:


> where would I find a price for the upgrade to LR 6 perpetual you mentioned?


Software & Services
When you get to this page click on the {Buy} button and choose "Upgrade" instead of "Full" to get the upgrade price.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks again Dave - much appreciated!


clee01l said:


> Software & Services
> When you get to this page click on the {Buy} button and choose "Upgrade" instead of "Full" to get the upgrade price.



Thanks Cletus......not the easiest of pages to find but got it now !  
All being well I won't stop LR CC - but it was a 'just in case' query prompted by noticing the different catalogs.
Sees daft that the catalog function can't be backwards compatible but such is life !


----------



## Hoggy (Feb 13, 2017)

DGStinner said:


> You could, however, purchase the upgrade to Lr6 perpetual and use the same catalog as CC.  You would lose the CC specific features like mobile sync and dehaze.



For clarification:
I know for sure about dehaze, but I'm pretty sure even for the other CC-only features as well..  That the files that already utilize those features will still show them fine in LR6 stand-alone.  It's just that you wont be able to create _new_ renderings that use those features - and I'm not sure what would happen if you, say, add some more brush strokes to a filter that utilizes them.  I think they've made it that way so someone with CC can show or give files/sidecars to someone else with LR6 - and still be seeing the same thing.

However, as for dehaze, there are presets that can get around that - and a plugin as well, that can give you a slider.  And certainly for dehaze, but if one were so inclined to edit the XMP directly, they could probably get the other features to work as well.  However, that's a bit beyond my pay grade.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> That the files that already utilize those features will still show them fine in LR6 stand-alone.  It's just that you wont be able to create _new_ renderings that use those features



Yep, you've got it. The UI is hidden for the new features on LR6, but it still understands them.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 13, 2017)

Exported a few with metadata written to file as suggested by Johan (many thanks once again) and imported into the LR5 - all seemed fine!
Is it actually necessary to export or simply Save metadata to files and import from Pictures on my hard drive?  

Thanks for the affirmation Victoria 

Great source of support and help through the Forum - Many thanks to ALL !


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 13, 2017)

You don't have to export the files. Just writing metadata to files will do it.


----------



## UKnomad (Feb 13, 2017)

Great - makes life a tad easier ...and quicker  
Much appreciated Johan !


----------

